# big 8 from gwinnett



## irwoodsman (Nov 4, 2005)

i was happy to see this guy again this year i was afraid he didn't make it last year!!!


----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 4, 2005)

Have to spread the corn around they like it better when it is spread around not in a pile.


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 4, 2005)

looks like someone does use corn in Georgia and they aren't from Florida to boot.  

Healthy deer, hope you get him this year.


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 4, 2005)

Didn't say it was his bait pile, just pointing out the fact that someone in Georgia does use corn after every member from Georgia on Woody's confesses to never ever seeing a bag of corn and that every bag sold in the Peach State is purchased by non-residents.

Yes, Florida is to blame for all of the Nations woes. At least our fishing is great as evidenced by the number of boat trailers with Georgia tags I see on a weekly basis.


----------



## irwoodsman (Nov 4, 2005)

come on boys!
the corn is just there to get the does in range!
my hunting spot is at least 400 yrds away!
i'm just happy to see him

tommy:
he's as good as any you'll get in neb. next week


----------



## irwoodsman (Nov 4, 2005)

i got 4 pics of him and he didnot have any corn in his mouth in any of them!

5 minutes before this there were 3 does having a buffet!


----------



## Geeseman (Nov 4, 2005)

you just use the corn to stop them long enough to get good study pics, identifing marks and possible age verifications...LOL


----------



## dutchman (Nov 5, 2005)

Swamprat said:
			
		

> Yes, Florida is to blame for all of the Nations woes.



And all this time I thought is was Geroge W. Bush. Thanks for straightening that out for me. 

Nice buck, too.


----------



## W4DSB (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey I like corn with my smoked deer!


----------



## irwoodsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*jealous!*

tommy:
jealous of what ----shooting deer when they sleep!!!  

just kidding ! have fun next week

i't will be nice around here without red for a change.

dont look in the mirror  too soon it will scare you!!!!!!


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 6, 2005)

*Don't worry Thunter.....*

I can take it with the best of them.

Hey Dutchman, have you ever heard his brother Jeb the governor of Florida attempt to speak? Now you know why it runs in the family.

It is like listening to a train wreck followed by a plane crash.

After he is done you still don't have a clue.


----------



## reddwil (Nov 8, 2005)

Puddin, I have a nice couple weeks planned for you in me absences. Mr. Crowe will take nice care of you and the Big boss has a list of all outstanding asbuilts. Should make for an interesting week without me ....for a change.  

T.....your right..He's jeoulous


----------



## Metro Head Hunter (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey, Pudding don't worry,Tabasco will be so upset that Texas Pete left him for a week he won't have time to mess with you.Tommy you need to get a job,because you have to much time on your hands.I think I speak for all of us if we see any more pictures of you and your deer that you killed,we'll all be sick! By the way how did you take the picture of you standing in the back yard with your deer on the fence( you in camo)? it  turned out well.


----------

